# Straight flex Tuff Tape



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I seen a box of it in the store so gave it a go in a bathroom and toilet in the corners, Nice tape, Makes a sharp corner quickly. Good for smaller jobs or bad corners, On the box it says for areas where paper and mesh tapes have failed, Its just a thinner type of straight flex, Just another good product to help us out :thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

I went in the other week to get another roll of Straight Flex Mid-Flex 300. They didn't have any but said take a roll of Original, which they said is just as good. I don't know....

Anyone with experience with Original?


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

JustMe said:


> I went in the other week to get another roll of Straight Flex Mid-Flex 300. They didn't have any but said take a roll of Original, which they said is just as good. I don't know....
> 
> Anyone with experience with Original?



I've used the original. It's nice for g
oing over open gaps in the corners.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I went in the other week to get another roll of Straight Flex Mid-Flex 300. They didn't have any but said take a roll of Original, which they said is just as good. I don't know....
> 
> Anyone with experience with Original?


Yeah, Its okish, No Coats better IMO, Straight flex Original can have annoying memory in the crease, It needs pre creased to the correct angle first if you can guess it, Its not a good bonding tape, The tuff tape seemed to have a fluffyish feel to it which is prob there to help with bond.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I went in the other week to get another roll of Straight Flex Mid-Flex 300. They didn't have any but said take a roll of Original, which they said is just as good. I don't know....
> 
> Anyone with experience with Original?


 Just the vibration of the trim guys banging around will cause it 
to pop loose..

They say Its just as good? Have THEY ever used It?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I had a Roll of it but before I used it some fuk'n goof stole it...


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

went to a house this week and the tape was falling off. and there was a lot off flex tape ....but it was easy to fix. I just cut it back and used trim tex glue and put it back. only one corner I took off and cleaned it up an put it back as well :thumbup:


----------

